# Cheap, but goooood



## PaintWork (Feb 1, 2011)

Alright guys I need a paint sprayer that is Hyundai cheap but Lexus good. All my jobs are/have been interior residential. I have just started advertising my painting business. I guess you could say I changed my business name as I still do construction. But I finally shifted to advertising as a painting business. So the calls are coming in and I've gotten a couple cabinet and exterior door calls. Not many but enough to have me wondering the best sprayer for the least money. No unlimited funds, imagine that! So I need to find a great sprayer that's at least under $500 

Thanks


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Just get a graco proshot, not much of a sprayer for 500 bucks. unless you find a used one, try craigslist. remember this when someone ask for a quote for a Hyundai cheap but Lexus quality paint job


----------



## PaintWork (Feb 1, 2011)

lol. Thanks!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Buy a used rig or up your budget by 300.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Go to a pawn shop or befriend the local crack head.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Starting out you can get an Airlessco SP300 for around $500. Its the same as the Graco X7. Decent little pump that will do what you ask it to. Its not a Lexus by any means, but will be good for a small crew, applying most residential int/ext products without a problem. Plus they're cheap to fix.

When you're ready to upgrade, The Airlessco LP 500 is the "Lexus" you're looking for. Great pumps, cant say anything bad about them...other than sit down and dust off your wallet when you're ready to buy. A new one runs $1100+ depending on where you go. I saw a used one at the box store that was one of their rentals, looked in decent shape ( looks can be deceiving ) for $800. Im always cautious about buying used equipment, you may hit a home run, you may strike out...I guess im not a risk taker in that aspect.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Craigslist.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

ebay, pawn shop, or as Ewing said, "crackhead". You really shouldnt sacrifice pump quality especially if you are doing cabinets IMO.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

This is what I just bought for cabinets. I have a good bit to spray coming up in about a week. With the money I saved over buying an AAA I am building a bigger shop. 






Look how fast clean up is on this gun.


----------



## PaintWork (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks for the help y'all

I've been keeping my eye on CL. Actually just bought my pickup yesterday from CL

I'll keep my eye on CL and sounds like I may need to save a little more


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Check out ebay too. Also find your local airless repair shop, sometimes they have pump. Ask your supplier, sometimes they rent pumps and sell them after so long. Try rental yards.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

S.W. sells their rental units.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

another option is to check with your local airless paint sprayer service center most all sell used/rebuilt sprayers.


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

Steal it from one of them painters van. Just make sure no one sleep in it.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Softy said:


> Steal it from one of them painters van. Just make sure no one sleep in it.


Would this be from experience?


----------



## paintr56 (Jan 21, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> This is what I just bought for cabinets. I have a good bit to spray coming up in about a week. With the money I saved over buying an AAA I am building a bigger shop.



Are you spraying the finish coat through this gun? What are you using for a finish? Are you able to keep with in the product specifications on thinning? Looks like it might be a good addition to my spray gun collection.

Thanks for any additional information you can supply.

Jim


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

straight_lines said:


> This is what I just bought for cabinets. I have a good bit to spray coming up in about a week. With the money I saved over buying an AAA I am building a bigger shop.


Business must be good!, you can now up-grade from paper box to wooden box:whistling2:


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Would this be from experience?


Sleep in my truck? Yes, but not van.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Softy said:


> Sleep in my truck? Yes, but not van.


That was great! :laughing:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

paintr56 said:


> Are you spraying the finish coat through this gun? What are you using for a finish? Are you able to keep with in the product specifications on thinning? Looks like it might be a good addition to my spray gun collection.
> 
> Thanks for any additional information you can supply.
> 
> Jim


Yes spraying all coats through this gun. Thinning I am unsure as I will be using new product to me. Going all ML Campbell-- clawlock 2, pre cats, magnaklear, and crystal sealer. My rep kept saying how much more material a conventional uses over an AAA. He was also trying to sell me a CA pump though. :whistling2:

The clean up is what sold me on it though. I really hate solvents and what they do to your body. The price for a starter kit is really low as well.

The tip is a 1.3 IIRC, should lay out plenty of product. I have been using an old SATA gun from my friend who has a body shop. EPA won't let him use that gun anymore, but it lays out paint better than any other gun he has. 

I tried to buy it from him, but he wouldn't part with it.


----------

